# Lichtschranke



## Tobias2k9 (6 Juli 2009)

Hallo ich suche vergebens eine Lichtschranke mit Öffner bzw. Wechslerkontakt ähnlich der Turck Banner LX6RQ bzw. LX6EQ. Kennt da jmd. eine ?

vielen dank


----------



## maho (8 Juli 2009)

Wir verwenden diesen von der Firma Balluff --> REFLEXIONSLICHTSCHRANKE M18
BOS 18M-PA-1QB-E5-C-S4
Ist ein Standart Llichtschtranke mit Rotlicht und Polfilter und einem SA mit 2m...
Datenblatt ist im Anhang...


----------



## simon.s (16 Juli 2009)

Zwar spät aber vieleicht noch nicht zu spät!

Schau mal bei Leutze oder Sick auf die Hompage, die haben sicher was im Sortiment!

g
simon


----------

